# Hugh O'Shea



## agstoke

Hi all,

wow, a month's gone by already since I've joined!...thank-you to those members who've welcomed me into the fold.

Interesting musicians I've seen lately? Well, I'm sure my wife could tell you lots more (have been trying to get her to join) although last week-end she dragged me away from the home/office to a concert by pianists at a private residence in Melbourne. The musicians were amateurs but of a high standard. And one of the stand-outs for me was a lad by the name of Hugh O'Shea who performed some of his own compositions. OK, so I'm a big fan of the French piano stuff - Debussy, Satie, Chopin, Faure etc. and this composers work reminded me of these chaps but his music also had this tenderness, definitely lyrical and played so beautifully too. I'm not describing his music too well I'm afraid. He told me he's releasing a CD with just a few tracks sometime soon. 

I don't know about other members but I get a bit of a thrill when I 'discover' new music and musicians who are starting to put their music out there. I get a bit paternal and really wish these souls well and follow their careers avidly. Hugh told me that at present he's composing choral works too but I really hope he pushes his piano compositions to the utmost (there is so much happening in Melbourne I hope he doesn't get lost!)

Anyway, who else has 'discovered some bright new talents?


----------

